# Am looking for other people and places in Texas to go riding



## newb (Apr 5, 2011)

The title pretty much said it all. We're looking for places to go and people to join or people to join us.
And yes we do have a facebook page now
TROT - Trail Riders of Texas - Horseback Trail Riding
TROT - Trail Riders of Texas - Horseback Trail Riding | Facebook


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I see that you have rode at Boliver. We have rode there several times. If you are in the general area of Houston/Galveston you can ride at Pundt Park in Spring (terrific park)Brazos Bend which is south of Houston, Cypress Creek or Bush International Airport trails, 7IL Ranch in Cat Springs, Ebenezer in Jasper, Tyrrell Park in Beaumont, McKinney Roughs in Bastrop area. Those are all fairly close to the Houston/Galveston area.


----------



## newb (Apr 5, 2011)

WOW, Thanks a lot. I'll get started on the ones I don't know asap.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

do you have a horse council in your area or state you could also contact other barns in your area to see if any body there trail rides


----------

